# Anyon on Nortriptylin/Pamelor? Just started and had some ?



## 15009 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey everyone, I am on Nortriptylin at 20 mg. Is anone on this drug and at what dose? How long did it take to get to that dose? Were there any side effects? I have rapid heartbeat but I want something to work so badly I want to stick it out. Is the drug working for you? Thanks, Lisa


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey LisaRae! Wow, we meet on another board!! How cool is that!?! I am anlikerm on heather's board. But, here I am flybullseye.....Same chick from Fayetteville, GA though! LOL!! So, the doc put you on nortriptylin, huh? It's not working for you?? Is that pretty much the same as Elavil? They're both tri-cyclics right? I was on Elavil the first time I got sick and it straightened me out. But, this time it didn't work. I have GERD and the Elavil makes it worse. I hope it works out for you.....did they give you an antispasmodic?? Dr. Woods gave me Pamine Forte but it's horrible! I don't ever recommend using that one!! I got so scared on that stuff I almost went to the emergency room. My nose was bleeding, I woke up choking to death because I couldn't produce saliva, I was flat out scared......So, anyway......I hope the Nortriptylin works out for you or they find something else to work for ya. I got back to the doc on Tuesday so I will let you know what he says!Michelle


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Whoops, nope, I'm still anlikerm on this board, too. I am flybullseye on healingwell.com. LOL!! I'm on too many boards!!!Michelle


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

I use nortriptyline. I have 10mg capsules. I worked up to 2 capsules at bedtime before our trip to Germany. I pretty much use it when I have a really anxiety inducing event to look forward to. I will restart the medication about a week or two before the event. Sometimes I only use it the night before if I have a doctor's appointment or something like that. I don't like to stay on the med because it has a tendency to cause weight gain and I don't need anymore of that! The best thing about it is that it doesn't have the sexual side effects of the SSRIs.


----------



## 15009 (Sep 9, 2005)

Michele, This is to funny, you are stalking me,lol. Which board do you like best? Someone on the other board said they use 100mg of Nortriptylin a day. I am at 20 and every ten days will go up. I had a bad attack at Thanksgiving and it lasted 8 days, I lost 6 pounds which I do not need to lose. It was from overdoing it and no sleep, a big trigger for me. I am so careful about what I eat but I still want to go go go like I used to and I can't. I have been on antispasmodic since Feb and really do not think they do anything for me. The doctor says I am the worst case he has ever seen,that sucks. I am thinking of Probiotics now. Let me know what your doctor says. I see mine the end of the month. I go like once a month now. I would give you my number but I hate to pass it out online. Wonder why our email won't work? Thanks, your Newnan IBS friend


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

OH, don't you hate long attacks like that?? My last LONG attack was last month and it lasted about 2 weeks and I lost about 10 lbs. It does suck! I got this attack from chinese food. I was feeling really good and ate chinese chicken fried rice and steamed veggies and it PUT ME DOWN!!! I won't ever do that again!!!Boy, I had a MAD ATTACK this morning, too. Thank god it only lasted about an hour. I bounced back pretty good. I am trying to eat a little bit right now, but I'm feeling really bloated. What antispasmodic are you on?? Try emailing me again. What's your email address, I will try to email you again, too.I wonder why it won't work!!??!! I don't get it. OH, I like this board much better than heather's. I get soooo much more info off of this board than hers. Heather's focuses more on the diet than anything. I'm looking for more than that. I can find that here. Talk to ya soon!!Michelle


----------



## 15009 (Sep 9, 2005)

Michele, I can't say the Nortriptylin is not working just that I have not been on it but three weeks now and it takes six to start working. Also need to find the right dose for me. Elvil worked for you? To bad about your GERD. I am on Librax since Feb and I have to say it does nothing for me. My gasro wants me off it once the six weeks of Nortriptylin kick in. I take meds for allergy and a thyroid disease so one less med to take is fine with me. Glad to find someone has long attacks. My friend has IBS but it is a day thing. I have flare ups that last say an hour and after three hours and on my Lomotil I feel better. When I have a attack they last around a week, I lose usually around 6 pounds and it takes a long time to feel normal again. This time after the attack I got a bug and had a fever for a week so I have only felt better since today, the fever stopped yesterday.I explained it this way to my gastro. I asked him after he has had the flu does he go the next day and work out at the gym. He got that, he says no way and I said exactly the same after a attack. It takes your body time to heal.Let me guess, when you go see your gastro this week who happens to be partners with my gastro he will say eat anything you want!!!!!!! My email is ltleswan###msn.com, Lisa


----------



## Heated_Heavy (Feb 2, 2006)

My doc put me on the Nortriptylin but it made my mouth extremely dry, I used to be on pamine forte and it did the same thing. Immodium advance seems to work better than either one of those and I just started taking Digestive Advantage today. I will tell you how it works out. Im hoping for any sign of improvement, IBS sucks.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome heated_heavy


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I tried Nortriptylin for a couple months and hated it. It did help some with the diahhrea...it also added weight and made me feel like a zombie. We tried lowering the dose, but again, it made me feel 'not myself', and so I took myself off of it.If it is working for you, that's great...just giving a different perspective.


----------



## Heated_Heavy (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you Joolie.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I used noritryptolin a few yeara aback It was for my migraines and back pain It wasnt working and i stoped I dont remember if I ahd any effects that would bother my IBS I have to think about that.Everymed says a possible side effect is diarheaThat has never happened to meI have gone meds free except for anti spasmodics and anti depressentsI was on so much medicne I didnt know if Iwas coming or goingKaren


----------



## 15009 (Sep 9, 2005)

Update on Nortriptylin! I am now on 50 mg at bed time and it took about six weeks to start working. The dry mouth goes away in time. I stayed on the Librax and also went on a probiotic. The Nortriptylin stopped the cycle of attacks but I still felt I had to go all day long and they were always false alarms. Once I added the probiotic Align then for the first time in ten months I felt NORMAL. I urge anyone who had been on Nortriptylin to try again. I started at 10mg and slowly worked up to 50 mg . Take it at bed time. You will fall asleep fast but within six weeks you body adjust to it and you feel no side effects what so ever. I weigh now 114 so if you are smaller I would assume less. Think the doctors tend to not think of our weight when they give us these meds. What a person who is 190 needs would not work for a person who is say 105.The first time on it I went from 25mg to 50 mg in a week and boy was that a mistake and I swore I would never touch the stuff again but this time I started at 10 mg and slowly worked up to 50 mg. I have been stable now since Nov 30th and it is such a blessing. Lisa


----------

